# Infos on Godin's Passion RG3



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Did someone ever tried this guitar ? I know the specs but could not find any reviews on it. And there's none available in the stores of my region.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Just bumping up that thread for a last call. Seems strange that nobody ever tried or seen that guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Missed this the first time I guess.

The Passion feels just like the Progression (I have a Progression on long term loan) in every way, and virtually the same as a Strat except for the control layout, Godin Guitars compared to Fender Any Strat player should be happy with either. I think the body edge on the Passion is a little sharper (smaller radius) than on the Progression and my Strat.

The pickups are not the same, though they sound similar to the Progressions in the short low volume try-outs I've had. The hype is true, you get what amounts to 2 sets of pickups when you consider the effects of the revoicer circuit. I love the revoicer in the Progression and the LG. Lots of very nice tones, from old school Strat tones to more modern hot pickup tones, from Buddy Holly to Yngwie Malmsteen and everything in between. 

The cosmetics are nicer on the Passion, I especially dig the faux pickguard outline and the figured top, and the fit and finish is superb. Fret work is stellar and the neck smooth and comfortable for my average hands.

If the price isn't an issue, buy the Passion and be perfectly satisfied. 

If price is an issue, get the Progression and be perfectly satisfied.

Highly recommended.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Mooh

The pick-ups on the Progression are Godin GS-2 and on the Passion it's GS-3 (I don't know about the difference). But the price difference is really huge ! The ones I could get on the web for the Passion are between 2 700 $u.s and 3 000 !

Good to know your opinion on the H.D.R system, I was wandering if it was as effective as the publicity says.

Since I cannot find any dealers that have both guitars, I'll try to go directly at the factory in Richmond, Qc, where they make the Passion. It's about only 50 km from my place.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Missed this the first time I guess.
> 
> Trimmed : )
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Not to hijack this thread, but how are you liking your Progression? I have a maple/burst model and love it so far! Not too many Progression owners out there!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

happydude said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but how are you liking your Progression? I have a maple/burst model and love it so far! Not too many Progression owners out there!


Generally, I don't gush too much about electric guitars, but I LOVE the Progression! Hands down the best Strat-style axe I've ever owned, and far from the most expensive. It's a black finish with rosewood fingerboard, cream pickups and knobs. I string it with D'Addario 10s. Played it for about half of band practice this evening, mostly the rocking blues stuff. Those pickups with the revoicer are killer. It's lighter than my partscaster Strat too. I always disliked the Strat's two tone controls, and the Progression has a single tone and single volume, 5 position switch and revoicer button. I haven't used the bridge pickup alone a whole lot yet, but it's good so far. 

Seriously, I sat at the local mom'n'pop shop yesterday and thought about getting another in case they discontinue it. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Well... I'll hijack my own thread !

Two questions Mooh : do you know what the difference in tone will make the rosewood fingerboard vs the maple, or is it just a matter of looks. And what does the HDR does, is it like a clean boost, does it change the tone, does it add gain ?


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

The HDR changes the pickups from passive to active. The best way I can describe it is adding bite or sharpness to the tone as well as making it louder but more well defined when your amp has the gain cranked up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GuyB said:


> Well... I'll hijack my own thread !
> 
> Two questions Mooh : do you know what the difference in tone will make the rosewood fingerboard vs the maple, or is it just a matter of looks. And what does the HDR does, is it like a clean boost, does it change the tone, does it add gain ?


For me, rosewood is a matter of feel, bare wood, and often necks with maple boards are too springy for me. Yes, I think they look better too, but that's not a major consideration for me. As for tone, there are many other considerations like pickups, body wood, wiring, strings, nut and saddle composition, amp, and player, that I don't think fingerboard wood is a major issue.

The revoicer is as happydude says. I have the revoicer in an LG Summit on loan to me right now with Seymour Duncan humbucker pickups. I'm not sure I like it as well with the humbuckers, though it's still a great option to have.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I can't find the "Thanks" button anymore so thanks to you both.

Oh, and another question : I'm wondering about the "noise" of the single coils. All my guitars are with humbuckers : a Godin Flat Five X, an Ibanez AM-50, a Morris jazzy hollowbody and a Godin Freeway Classic with HSH. They are all noiseless, even the Freeway wich has a single, and my two amps (Traynor YCS 50 and YCV 50) also are noiseless. I've heard about the noise of single coils so is the Progression "noisy" ?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Crap! My post disappeared!

You're welcome. We have like tastes in amps (my chief ones are a YCV50blue and YCV20). The Progression is no noisier than my Strat or Teles (Aerodyne, 2 Thinlines) or Belmont with singlecoils, if that's any help. I like the treble available with singlecoils, it's different than with humbuckers. The revoicer boosts noise a little but so do most line/boost pedals and the like. Under most playing conditions I don't think it's an issue, but beg, borrow, or rent one and try it with your own rig and ears to be sure. Guitars can be very individual, so try them individually.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Let's say that for amps, while staying very humble, that we both have very, very good taste !

I will surely try seriously the Progression if I can find one. I don't have (and really never played either) with a strat-like guitar with 3 single coils so I'm really curious. Just tried, not enough, some of my friends's with no particular gas for them up to now.

At first, I was really attracted by the Passion, to me it looks superb. A magonahy top, 5 chambered body with a cedar back : how would that sound ??? I don't know, if I can find one and if I like the tone, maybe I'll be really tempted even at this price. This will mean that I will have to prepare for a solid round of negociation with my wife... and if it works, be prepare for a very long period of nothing else to buy... but then... !


----------

